# Hx of osteopenia



## Karen48 (Aug 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there is a ICD_9 code for hx of OSTEOPENIA?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## susanp (Aug 30, 2011)

I think that V13.59 would be the ICD-9 code to use for a personal history of osteopenia.


----------



## Karen48 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you, that is what I was thinking, too.


----------

